# Rogue 2020 Key fob programming



## Jungo (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi guys,

I bought a Rogue 2020 which only brought 1 Intelligent Key or Key Fob (I honestly don't know what the difference is between the two :-D), and I want to know if it is possible to buy an additional one and be programmed at home without the intervention of a locksmith. I did a search but there are different opinions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The intelligent key or key fob are one and the same. Generally everyone refers to them as FOBs. The first thing to do is buy a new one from Ebay or Amazon; much cheaper than buying from a Nissan dealer. Most articles say that you can program a new FOB yourself for locking/unlocking doors. However, to program the FOB to start an engine may have to be performed by a locksmith or a Nissan dealer. Here are some articles that may help you:








How Do I Reprogram My Nissan Key Fob?


Is your remote key fob giving you some trouble? Do you have to reprogram it yourself? No worries! We'll take you step-by-step through the process, here!




www.mcneillnissan.com









How can you program your Nissan Intelligent Key Fob? - Passport Nissan Blog


Your vehicle can only be driven with the Intelligent Keys which are registered to your vehicle’s Intelligent Key system components and NISSAN Vehicle Immobilizer System components. As many as four Intelligent Keys can be registered and used with one vehicle. The new keys must be registered prior...




www.passportnissanmd.com


----------



## Jungo (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## rahjah11 (Mar 17, 2021)

Jungo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought a Rogue 2020 which only brought 1 Intelligent Key or Key Fob (I honestly don't know what the difference is between the two :-D), and I want to know if it is possible to buy an additional one and be programmed at home without the intervention of a locksmith. I did a search but there are different opinions.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


When you find out what to do please let me know - replaced the battery in the remote and now screwed


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Jungo said:


> I bought a Rogue 2020 which only brought 1 Intelligent Key or Key Fob (I honestly don't know what the difference is between the two :-D), and I want to know if it is possible to buy an additional one and be programmed at home without the intervention of a locksmith. I did a search but there are different opinions.


Here's the I-key skinny for everything '13-up: 
1) I-key buttons _cannot_ be DIY programmed to the vehicle like lollipop keys (blade keys with built-in buttons) or blade keys with separate fobs. The "in and out" key technique has no application to I-key fobs. I-key buttons _only_ program to the car as part of the sequence that allows the fob to start the car, which must be performed by a dealer or qualified locksmith. Access to the Nissan database is required, so there is no DIY exception.
2) I-keys mate _permanently_ to the BCM in the vehicle. Don't bother buying used fobs because they won't program under any circumstances. The same applies to a BCM, should you need to replace it. You can use old keys with a new BCM or an old BCM with new keys, but not a used BCM with used keys. There are no exceptions to this. Further, when adding keys, most models require old keys to be registered first and then new. If a new key is registered first, _all_ the old keys become unusable. If an old key is omitted, it likewise becomes permanently unusable. So if adding fobs, make sure the dealer or smith has _all_ the existing ones.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Otisons (May 27, 2021)

Insert the key into the ignition, but do not start the car, then remove the key. Do this from six to 10 times. When your car accepts the key, the hazard lights will flash twice. You are now in program mode.
Insert the key back into the ignition and turn the key to activate. The electrics should turn on, but you don't start the car.
Immediately press any button on the Nissan Intelligent Key. This must be done quickly to be effective.
Then you need to check the Key. Step away from your Nissan and press the buttons on the key. If the lights are flashing or a beep sounds, the Nissan Intelligent Key has been successfully programmed.
You may check it out in the immediate area. Walk up to your Nissan and open the door. You should be able to do this without pressing any buttons.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Otisons said:


> Insert the key into the ignition, but do not start the car, then remove the key. Do this from six to 10 times. When your car accepts the key, the hazard lights will flash twice. You are now in program mode. Insert the key back into the ignition and turn the key to activate. The electrics should turn on, but you don't start the car.


This has no application on I-key vehicles, since there is no ignition cylinder to insert a key into.


----------

